# More Memories



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a great smile she had, she looks like a best friend! They are all so great, why do tortoises have such long lives and dogs so short? Just not fair. You are lucky to have been loved by so many great dogs.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Sable is beautiful


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

tell us more about this beautiful girl


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I could gush about her. She was smart. She had common sense. I don't know that I ever leashed her, except as a formality in town. She was my heart... I cried so many tears, walked so many miles, and survived so many teenage heartaches with her. I was obsessed with Labs thanks to her. In fact, I went off them totally after her loss, as I couldn't even cope with the sight of one. Funny thing, grief. I didn't think I'd survive losing her. 

She was a darling puppy:










After he loss, I was unable to function. Romeo came along just in time... and he turned me into a Golden Retriever lover for life. Here is Romeo... also gone from me. He was six years old when I met him. He died at 13. There aren't really words to describe him, either.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jenna,
They are both gorgeous dogs. I love the picture of her sitting in the tree. She looks like a real sweetheart. And Romeo what a heartbreaker. He looks like a real sweet and loveable dog. I can see why he stole your heart.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, sweet dogs, cherish the memories




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh I could gush about her. She was smart. She had common sense. I don't know that I ever leashed her, except as a formality in town. She was my heart... I cried so many tears, walked so many miles, and survived so many teenage heartaches with her. I was obsessed with Labs thanks to her. In fact, I went off them totally after her loss, as I couldn't even cope with the sight of one. Funny thing, grief. I didn't think I'd survive losing her.
> 
> She was a darling puppy:
> 
> ...


Ahh Bless they are both very beautiful.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Just love that picture in the tree she just looked special sitting there.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love the puppy pic of Sable, and she does look a little darling, and Romeo, what a great name, he even looks like a Romeo. God bless em !!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have been so lucky to have been owned by those two


----------

